# Federal Vital Shock .243 shells



## Jasper (Dec 7, 2007)

My sons hunt with .243s. They've killed every deer they've shot with Remington Core Lokt bullets but never got a pass through. This resulted in poor blood trails and some difficulty finding the deer in spite of good shot locations. 

This year I switched to Federal Vital Shocks with Nosler Partition bullets. The 2 deer they've shot had pass throughs and good blood trails. I'm very pleased with the bullet performance..........


----------



## bull0ne (Dec 7, 2007)

We found out long ago that the 100 grain Partitions will make the .243 knock em down like a big gun!

Pass throughs are the rule,rather than the exception and the bang-flop happens with the high shoulder shot too..............


----------



## burkecountydeer (Dec 7, 2007)

My dad shoots a 243 100 grain and I shoot a 270 150 grain and we both shoot core lokts . My dad shot a doe with the 243 and didnt get a pass thru but she only ran about 30 yards . I shot a buck and didnt get a pass thru but had a good blood trail and he only ran about 20 yards .


----------



## Lead Poison (Dec 7, 2007)

Jasper said:


> My sons hunt with .243s. They've killed every deer they've shot with Remington Core Lokt bullets but never got a pass through. This resulted in poor blood trails and some difficulty finding the deer in spite of good shot locations.
> 
> This year I switched to Federal Vital Shocks with Nosler Partition bullets. The 2 deer they've shot had pass throughs and good blood trails. I'm very pleased with the bullet performance..........



Yep, that's the performance you want out of your 243 Win and all other cartridges! 

*Nosler Partitions!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jasper (Dec 7, 2007)

burkecountydeer said:


> My dad shoots a 243 100 grain and I shoot a 270 150 grain and we both shoot core lokts . My dad shot a doe with the 243 and didnt get a pass thru but she only ran about 30 yards . I shot a buck and didnt get a pass thru but had a good blood trail and he only ran about 20 yards .



Yep, that's the problem we had - no pass throughs. I like 2 holes a lot better than one!


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 13, 2011)

Jasper said:


> My sons hunt with .243s. They've killed every deer they've shot with Remington Core Lokt bullets but never got a pass through. This resulted in poor blood trails and some difficulty finding the deer in spite of good shot locations.
> 
> This year I switched to Federal Vital Shocks with Nosler Partition bullets. The 2 deer they've shot had pass throughs and good blood trails. I'm very pleased with the bullet performance..........



I Know - this is a thread from the dead....

But are the Federal Vital Shocks with the Nosler Partitions that good out of a .243? 

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/67008-5.html#Reviews

How well do they do on a deer/bear/hog?


----------



## MoonPie (May 13, 2011)

Don't know about .243, but with my .270 it's 130 gr. Fed Vital Shock w/ Nosler's. IMO this is the best store bought round you can buy.


----------



## thomasr (May 26, 2011)

I roll my own for the .243 but I always top them with 100 grn. Partitions.  Good for deer, hogs and yotes.  Everything has fallen within 25 feet of the hit...most have been drt.


----------

